# Martial Law



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

If you don't like what the Doom & Gloomers are predicting.
*THEN BE PREPARED TO STOP IT!*


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Moby here's our problems as I see them. We have trained (or allowed to be trained) half the population to feed on the more productive second half. We have allowed our energy sources (coal oil and gas) to be hampered forcing us to buy more expensive foreign energy. We have allowed our food production to be conglomerated into a few super companies thereby threatening our continued supply. We have allowed our politicians to spend enormous amounts of money that we can never pay back thereby enslaving us and our children and their children to be born into financial bondage. And most importantly, we have a money system that is privately owned and managed thereby assuring no matter what we do to fix any of our predicaments any gains can swiftly be offset by currency manipulations and adjustments. I think we need to see our biggest threat...... the Fed. Until we the people retake our monetary system any attempts at fixing anything will be an utter failure. So with that in mind, does anyone see Romney attempting to abolish the Fed? I don't. Which is why I firmly believe we are just switching bus driver's not switching our final destination. *RANTOFF*


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Moby76065 said:


> If you don't like what the Doom & Gloomers are predicting.
> *THEN BE PREPARED TO STOP IT!*


I'm sorry but that just sounds so naive. The government will wait until after the collapse and most of the US population has died. Then they'll bring in foreign soldiers through the UN. There's enough rumors about Russian soldiers being here already.

How many of you would-be rebels would continue to resist if it meant the government would kill your families once you're killed or caught resisting?


----------



## Fridge (Apr 28, 2012)

“I predict future happiness for Americans if they can prevent the government from wasting the labors of the people under the pretense of taking care of them.”
– Thomas Jefferson

“No free man shall ever be debarred the use of arms.”
– Thomas Jefferson

“The strongest reason for the people to retain the right to keep and bear arms is, as a last resort, to protect themselves against tyranny in government.”
– Thomas Jefferson

“The tree of liberty must be refreshed from time to time with the blood of patriots and tyrants.”
– Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

BillS said:


> I'm sorry but that just sounds so naive. The government will wait until after the collapse and most of the US population has died. Then they'll bring in foreign soldiers through the UN. There's enough rumors about Russian soldiers being here already.
> 
> How many of you would-be rebels would continue to resist if it meant the government would kill your families once you're killed or caught resisting?


YES SIR!!! JUST AS OUR FOUNDING FATHERS DID! But you're assuming our own troops would not defend us. You've never put on a uniform. You really think our military would kill our families?

*Are you really talking about what sounds naive? Russian troops here now, UN troops coming, collapse, the government killing our families?*

BillS if you really believe there is just no hope why are you still in the USA?
If death and horror are all you can see in your future brother just bite a bullet now and end it all.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 17, 2012)

Did I miss something why the Russians? Don't they have their own problems? UN I understand but the UN army isn't made up of a lot of Russians. That sounds a little too red dawn to me.


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

Let me guess....Ron Paul is our only hope right?



mojo4 said:


> Moby here's our problems as I see them. We have trained (or allowed to be trained) half the population to feed on the more productive second half. We have allowed our energy sources (coal oil and gas) to be hampered forcing us to buy more expensive foreign energy. We have allowed our food production to be conglomerated into a few super companies thereby threatening our continued supply. We have allowed our politicians to spend enormous amounts of money that we can never pay back thereby enslaving us and our children and their children to be born into financial bondage. And most importantly, we have a money system that is privately owned and managed thereby assuring no matter what we do to fix any of our predicaments any gains can swiftly be offset by currency manipulations and adjustments. I think we need to see our biggest threat...... the Fed. Until we the people retake our monetary system any attempts at fixing anything will be an utter failure. So with that in mind, does anyone see Romney attempting to abolish the Fed? I don't. Which is why I firmly believe we are just switching bus driver's not switching our final destination. *RANTOFF*


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Well moby I actually don't like ron paul at all. But just cause you don't like someone doesn't mean you can't see the truth when its smacking you upside the head. I like romney much much better but I also know its crazy suspicious when the bank that has its name on our money and nobody knows who owns the bank. You don't know, I don't know, nobody knows. There has never been a published list of owners and what percentage they own. I think that's crazy suspicious, don't you??


----------



## Lindyann42 (Nov 19, 2011)

Moby, you don't think those young men will follow orders? Remember, the government knows exactly where their families are too? I have put on a uniform and know that they look for a certain psychological profile for certain areas of the military. I have an uncle that is a Colonel, and he would shoot you in a heart beat if he was told to. Things are not like they used to be. Men are not like they used to be. Times are not like they used to be. Watch, in a few days it will be out that the Obamacare bill has everyone getting a chip in their right hand, by April 2013. So, it is all here a little sooner than you think.


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

I just don't think all that will happen at all Lindyann.
Call me crazy, but our troops will not execute women and children.
Just ain't gonna happen.
And I do not believe in 7 months Americans will except chips in their hands.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

BillS said:


> I'm sorry but that just sounds so naive. The government will wait until after the collapse and most of the US population has died. Then they'll bring in foreign soldiers through the UN. There's enough rumors about Russian soldiers being here already.
> 
> How many of you would-be rebels would continue to resist if it meant the government would kill your families once you're killed or caught resisting?


My family has been puttin it on the line since this country began. We will continue to do so. There are worst things than death. My family concurs.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Moby76065 said:


> Call me crazy, but our troops will not execute women and children.
> Just ain't gonna happen.


Drones make it mighty easy to execute women and children. Some young person sitting at a computer in Nebraska has no issues with firing a couple bombs off somewhere half the globe away then goes home to the wife and children and gets a good night's sleep. It is more than a job, it is a computer game!


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

I think it likely that some (not all) of the disbelief that martial law could happen in the U.S. is because it's just too painful to think that our country has gotten so bad. Plus, we've always been taught that everybody else are the "bad guys" not US, right? Tyranny can happen in America and the primary reason is because we've been too busy to prevent it. We say we will defend the constitution, but our polititians just keep churning out the laws and executive orders that abolish it. We complain and shake our heads over our morning cup of coffee and then go to work like good little citizens. We provide 2-3 months worth of our income to our government and would NEVER consider protesting against that cause the IRS scares us. We will get insurance or pay a fine cause our govt will "punish" those who do not have insurance cause again, the IRS scares us. If we express our opinions loudly, on the street corner, with a sign in hand, we get put on a list that labels us as domestic terrorists. We "allow" an agency of thugs to grope us at the airports because YOU are the terrorists now. We scowl and say "from my cold dead hands" and I believe that to be the exact case. They WILL pry open your dead hands before they leave your house and continue on to your neighbors. Again, I'll just reference the news clips from Katrina. OUR military going house to house handcuffing Americans and going into their homes to search for and TAKE their guns. A young, national guard soldier said "It's sad, I never thought I'd see this in America." And yet he was going along with his orders and disarming the public!!! I don't think all the guys in the military would go up against us, but the ones I'm most afraid of is the 20-somethings. No wife, no kids, easily calibrated. It's a nice sentiment, stopping the government from supressing the people. I agree with the ideology behind it, but I fear more than anything that it is too late to implement, again. The bottom line is our constitution was written for the people by the people and we the people have allowed our government to go rogue, because that MUST have been what the people wanted, right? That MUST have been what we thought was best for us, RIGHT? Or was it because we've been to dang busy watching American Idol and Dancing with the Stars to pay attention?


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

I almost hate posting to these threads.... Saw the same thing claimed under Bush (1 and 2) Clinton, hell, all the back to Nixon.

Has anything changed?


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

the government is not going have a Martial law or bring foriegn troops over here to inforce, these threads are getting as silly as the crazy threads over on SHTF site. If America does collapse, you can believe that the rest of the world has already collapsed.. this site is supposed to be about being prepared for disastors ect, not worring or thinking about some hypothetical crazy thing the government might do. with 305 million people and most have been in the military and only about one million LEO , how can anyone really believe that people would let martial law take over.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

If the President declared "Martial Law" for nefarious reasons and sought to create a dictatorship, he would be in danger of a military coop or an assination.

There are too many people in this country in our military and government who have some ideals and morals to ever allow such an action to prevail.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

lazydaisy67 said:


> I think it likely that some (not all) of the disbelief that martial law could happen in the U.S. is because it's just too painful to think that our country has gotten so bad.... Again, I'll just reference the news clips from Katrina. OUR military going house to house handcuffing Americans and going into their homes to search for and TAKE their guns. A young, national guard soldier said "It's sad, I never thought I'd see this in America." And yet he was going along with his orders and disarming the public!!! *I don't think all the guys in the military would go up against us, but the ones I'm most afraid of is the 20-somethings. No wife, no kids, easily calibrated.*


There was another thread on this forum that was several pages long & got VERY heated about this very subject. Not sure I want to get it started again, but....

The ex-military folks here, who believe a serviceman/woman would never fire on another American, might want to consider that it's a very different world now. Can you imagine doing things as a teenager that seems pretty common-place among teens now? Our culture has become desensitized & permissive beyond comprehension, & it will take a LOT to pull that back in.

To LD's statement above, a few weeks back I met an active duty soldier out of Fort Bragg who basically confirmed this. He wasn't concerned about the older vets with spouses & kids at home. He was _very_ concerned about the younger guys; still immature emotionally but highly trained & easily led.


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

Lindyann42 said:


> Watch, in a few days it will be out that the Obamacare bill has everyone getting a chip in their right hand, by April 2013. So, it is all here a little sooner than you think.


Where are you getting this from? I want links! This is the kind of crap that gives preppers a These people are CRAZY look from people who are not. Back your statement.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Fridge said:


> "I predict future happiness for Americans if they can prevent the government from wasting the labors of the people under the pretense of taking care of them."
> - Thomas Jefferson
> 
> "No free man shall ever be debarred the use of arms."
> ...


 This was long before Tweedily Dee and Tweetily Dumb were ruling over us.If our troops will allow a homosexual cruise to promote 'tolerence'then they will do whatever else they are told to do.If they will allow women to enter and change the life saving training to accommadate them ,then they will follow orders.Don't forget who their parents let influance them in schools and universities. 
The few who refuse will be shot by the others,imo.All my opionion of course from how I've watched the nation deteriate in past 40 years.


----------



## Lindyann42 (Nov 19, 2011)

catsraven said:


> Where are you getting this from? I want links! This is the kind of crap that gives preppers a These people are CRAZY look from people who are not. Back your statement.


The page and item number was listed, I will have to do some research. I saw it myself, though. I am not a government official. Mandatory microchip placement in the right hand, for medical reasons. That way, all the libs that are so against ID's, want to make sure they catch every tax dollar, and they know exactly what each and every person is doing and what their location is. It is all about control.


----------



## Lindyann42 (Nov 19, 2011)

catsraven said:


> Where are you getting this from? I want links! This is the kind of crap that gives preppers a These people are CRAZY look from people who are not. Back your statement.


There are eleven homelan d sec urity Blim ps hovering over the usa as you sleep tonight. Each one is seventeen times larger than the Goo dy ear blim p. Each has cameras that cov er six hundred miles. Due to their tactical positioning, and low altitude, 12,000 feet, they can look directly in your windows, in your door. They can read the addresses on the mail you drop in your box, as you sort through it. This is a reality. Recording everyone and matching them with their gait, or how they walk. Once everyones gait is matched, they can just see you walking and know who you are. I could go on and on and then you can really think I am crazy. I do know you can look up the blim ps yourself if you want to start feeling a little crazy. We are paying them to keep tabs on us, watch our habits, control our freedoms. The blim p program was started years ago, do you think they just wanted us to all have cable? I wonder who is watching all the old TV airtime stations now? What happened to all of that newly available airspace? Think about it.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Lindyann42 said:


> There are eleven homelan d sec urity Blim ps hovering over the usa as you sleep tonight. Each one is seventeen times larger than the Goo dy ear blim p. Each has cameras that cov er six hundred miles. Due to their tactical positioning, and low altitude, 12,000 feet, they can look directly in your windows, in your door. They can read the addresses on the mail you drop in your box, as you sort through it. This is a reality. Recording everyone and matching them with their gait, or how they walk. Once everyones gait is matched, they can just see you walking and know who you are. I could go on and on and then you can really think I am crazy. I do know you can look up the blim ps yourself if you want to start feeling a little crazy. We are paying them to keep tabs on us, watch our habits, control our freedoms. The blim p program was started years ago, do you think they just wanted us to all have cable? I wonder who is watching all the old TV airtime stations now? What happened to all of that newly available airspace? Think about it.


You seem like quite the expert on these blimps. One wonders where you may have gained such detailed knowledge. Care to share?


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

Lindyann42 said:


> There are eleven homelan d sec urity Blim ps hovering over the usa as you sleep tonight. Each one is seventeen times larger than the Goo dy ear blim p. Each has cameras that cov er six hundred miles. Due to their tactical positioning, and low altitude, 12,000 feet, they can look directly in your windows, in your door. They can read the addresses on the mail you drop in your box, as you sort through it. This is a reality. Recording everyone and matching them with their gait, or how they walk. Once everyones gait is matched, they can just see you walking and know who you are. I could go on and on and then you can really think I am crazy. I do know you can look up the blim ps yourself if you want to start feeling a little crazy. We are paying them to keep tabs on us, watch our habits, control our freedoms. The blim p program was started years ago, do you think they just wanted us to all have cable? I wonder who is watching all the old TV airtime stations now? What happened to all of that newly available airspace? Think about it.


If you need help purchasing your medications Lindyann, there's a government program for that ...:nuts:


----------



## katen (Aug 25, 2012)

dirtgrrl said:


> If you need help purchasing your medications Lindyann, there's a government program for that ...:nuts:


Don't think it's necessary to poke fun at someone just because you may not believe them. Sure I'd like to see the sources his info came from...but on the other hand if your going to make fun of him I'd like to see your proof that they don't exist and aren't doing what he says.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

katen said:


> but on the other hand if your going to make fun of him I'd like to see your proof that they don't exist and aren't doing what he says.


Strawman argument


----------



## katen (Aug 25, 2012)

partdeux said:


> Strawman argument


Not trying to defend or affirm the blimp info, if i had been doing that then it would have possibly been a straw man argument, I just think its quite rude to make fun of someone.


----------



## Hoze928 (Aug 14, 2012)

Having worn a uniform and my youngest son is currently serving my family has been serving this great country for over 100 years. My son and i have spoke about marshall law and if he thought his unit would fire on American citizens if ordered to. His answer was a resounding NO. Don't buy the line it's different now last time I checked we still had a 100% volunteer Army. Don't sell our service men and women short. I truly believe if it came down to it most soldiers would walk off the line or join the other side if ordered to fire on their fellow citizens.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

katen said:


> Don't think it's necessary to poke fun at someone just because you may not believe them. Sure I'd like to see the sources his info came from...but on the other hand if your going to make fun of him I'd like to see your proof that they don't exist and aren't doing what he says.


While it may not be necessary, it certainly is more fun.:sssh:


----------



## pmkrv12 (Mar 15, 2012)

Lindyann42 said:


> There are eleven homelan d sec urity Blim ps hovering over the usa as you sleep tonight. Each one is seventeen times larger than the Goo dy ear blim p. Each has cameras that cov er six hundred miles. Due to their tactical positioning, and low altitude, 12,000 feet, they can look directly in your windows, in your door. They can read the addresses on the mail you drop in your box, as you sort through it. This is a reality. Recording everyone and matching them with their gait, or how they walk. Once everyones gait is matched, they can just see you walking and know who you are. I could go on and on and then you can really think I am crazy. I do know you can look up the blim ps yourself if you want to start feeling a little crazy. We are paying them to keep tabs on us, watch our habits, control our freedoms. The blim p program was started years ago, do you think they just wanted us to all have cable? I wonder who is watching all the old TV airtime stations now? What happened to all of that newly available airspace? Think about it.


I am sorry but I can't believe this, I am a GA pilot and blimps that large at 12.000 feet would create major hazards to aircraft flying over the US all the time. I really would like to see the sources and their locations.

Pmk


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

All three of my sons serve in the military and they have assured me that they are there to uphold the Constitution. Of course, maybe this feeling is only prevalent among Texans, but I doubt it. There are a lot of preppers in the military, too.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

dirtgrrl said:


> If you need help purchasing your medications Lindyann, there's a government program for that ...:nuts:


If you need help purchasing your medications, you can contact the drug companies directly. They have programs for patients who can not afford their medicines. At one time I needed a very, very expensive medication and my insurance would not cover it because it was "experimental". The drug company provided the medication for a full year until I was well.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

Kemjack is correct. I have seen this work with my own eyes, witnessed it myself. The drug companies are not the evil profit driven corporations that the liberals tell you they are. I have seen them help everyone that has asked.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

pmkrv12 said:


> I am sorry but I can't believe this, I am a GA pilot and blimps that large at 12.000 feet would create major hazards to aircraft flying over the US all the time. I really would like to see the sources and their locations.
> 
> Pmk


If you look at the flight pattern map of the US, there are places that planes do not go. Look up at night and watch the brightest star. It never moves. The rest of them move. Every night it is in the same place, or in the same general area. In the morning when the Sun starts coming up, you will see the same bright shiny star, in the nearly same exact spot. Look up instead of just looking around. You will notice it. Everybody can see one if they just pay attention.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

Turtle said:


> You seem like quite the expert on these blimps. One wonders where you may have gained such detailed knowledge. Care to share?


I really can't share. I am not trying to be someone I am not. Or, act like I know something when I do not. I am telling you a real fact and if you don't believe, you will be the loser, not me. I already have seen and I already know. If you are doing anything, do it on a severely cloudy day. There is a reason so many people are digging water wells inside closed buildings. Digging underground where nobody can see. I will just keep on doing things the way I am doing. Just remember me when somebody comes knocking on your hidey hole that you was sure nobody knew about.


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

VUnder said:


> I really can't share. I am not trying to be someone I am not. Or, act like I know something when I do not. I am telling you a real fact and if you don't believe, you will be the loser, not me. I already have seen and I already know. If you are doing anything, do it on a severely cloudy day. There is a reason so many people are digging water wells inside closed buildings. Digging underground where nobody can see. I will just keep on doing things the way I am doing. Just remember me when somebody comes knocking on your hidey hole that you was sure nobody knew about.


:lolsmash:


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

catsraven said:


> :lolsmash:


Agreed. I couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

VUnder said:


> I really can't share. I am not trying to be someone I am not. Or, act like I know something when I do not. I am telling you a real fact and if you don't believe, you will be the loser, not me. I already have seen and I already know. If you are doing anything, do it on a severely cloudy day. There is a reason so many people are digging water wells inside closed buildings. Digging underground where nobody can see. I will just keep on doing things the way I am doing. Just remember me when somebody comes knocking on your hidey hole that you was sure nobody knew about.


I'm sorry, but I really can't begin to believe this.

I know that the Air Force looked at using blimps about a decade ago as an offshore warning system. It was deemed infeasible and the program was cut. That particular company tried to market the idea to DHS for use on the Mexican border, but to my knowledge that also did not pan out. I don't believe they even began negotiations. I also happen to know that a few old WWII Navy blimp bases were taken over by DHS and demolished to be turned to other uses. Why demolish a blimp hanger (which are HUGE) if they had any plans to use them? Additionally, as others have mentioned, these supposed blimps would be quite large and difficult to hide... SOMEONE would have seen them by now. Not to mention the fact that there is no infrastructure in place to support an operation like that. Do you realize the insane amount of support an operation of that scope would require? You can't hide that. You mentioned no-fly zones; that could make sense if they were tethered and never moved, but that would be contrary to what you claim they can do.

Beside, we don't need blimps to do any of that when satellites can easily do the same and are far easier to conceal the required operations. You're not far off on the capabilities, but it's satellites doing that sort of stuff, not blimps.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

VUnder said:


> I really can't share. I am not trying to be someone I am not. Or, act like I know something when I do not. I am telling you a real fact and if you don't believe, you will be the loser, not me. I already have seen and I already know. If you are doing anything, do it on a severely cloudy day. There is a reason so many people are digging water wells inside closed buildings. Digging underground where nobody can see. I will just keep on doing things the way I am doing. Just remember me when somebody comes knocking on your hidey hole that you was sure nobody knew about.


Thank you for sharing your knowledge, I have all the info I need now. It will be our little secret.

:lolsmash:


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Are you talking about this?
http://www.as.northropgrumman.com/products/lemv/

That thing is brand new, hasn't been put in to production, much less delivered. Also, it is being developed for the Army, not DHS.


----------



## katen (Aug 25, 2012)

Well heck I googled "blimp dhs" lots of stuff came up...I haven't had the time to read thru it all so I won't post links...but there is more info about them than I thought there would be.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Besides all that*



Turtle said:


> I'm sorry, but I really can't begin to believe this.
> 
> I know that the Air Force looked at using blimps about a decade ago as an offshore warning system. It was deemed infeasible and the program was cut. That particular company tried to market the idea to DHS for use on the Mexican border, but to my knowledge that also did not pan out. I don't believe they even began negotiations. I also happen to know that a few old WWII Navy blimp bases were taken over by DHS and demolished to be turned to other uses. Why demolish a blimp hanger (which are HUGE) if they had any plans to use them? Additionally, as others have mentioned, these supposed blimps would be quite large and difficult to hide... SOMEONE would have seen them by now. Not to mention the fact that there is no infrastructure in place to support an operation like that. Do you realize the insane amount of support an operation of that scope would require? You can't hide that. You mentioned no-fly zones; that could make sense if they were tethered and never moved, but that would be contrary to what you claim they can do.
> 
> Beside, we don't need blimps to do any of that when satellites can easily do the same and are far easier to conceal the required operations. You're not far off on the capabilities, but it's satellites doing that sort of stuff, not blimps.


Besides all that, wouldn't the "Black Helocopters" bump into them ?


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

VUnder, not to be disrespectful in any way, when someone tells me "facts" but then tells me something like "I'd tell you, but then I'd have to k*ll you, I immediately figure they are joking are just full of crap. DHS doesn't need blimps. Turtle is correct: they have satellites. Furthermore, according to recent mainstream news articles, they are also starting to use UAVs like Predators to start "herding the sheeple and culling the herd". I am not some paranoid person that jumps at every possible story or believes everything I hear. I want proof. If you cannot provide it, don't bring up the subject. You will most likely only be ridiculed.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

katen said:


> Well heck I googled "blimp dhs" lots of stuff came up...I haven't had the time to read thru it all so I won't post links...but there is more info about them than I thought there would be.


"Info" is a strong word.... there is a lot of B.S. out there, that's for sure. I think everyone knows by now that if it has "Info Wars" or "Alex Jones" attached to it, it's about a 95% chance that it is complete fiction.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 17, 2012)

We had a curfew during and after the hurricane that just passed. Every night for three day police passed several times a night twice homeland security wondered slowly down the street. I was outside in the yard once and I received no unwanted attention. But still gives a feeling of a police state. The wife works for a hospice and has to leave one late night and was pulled over twice and ask where was she headed an then allowed to continue on her way.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Theriot said:


> We had a curfew.... But still gives a feeling of a police state.... The wife was pulled over twice and ask where was she headed.


:club: 

We really need more smilies that are in the dislike category....


----------



## Theriot (Aug 17, 2012)

The iPad and iPhone has none.


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

Fridge said:


> I predict future happiness for Americans if they can prevent the government from wasting the labors of the people under the pretense of taking care of them.
>  Thomas Jefferson
> 
> No free man shall ever be debarred the use of arms.
> ...


Wish I could hit like a million times


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

you haven't been in the control rooms for HS, and I don't mean high school. So the whole wall is a huge screen. They can just touch it and it zooms in. If they think somebody is behind a building, your view goes over the building and looks on the other side. You can visually travel all around the building completely. Street cameras are not what is allowing this to happen. I am already on the borderline of saying too much.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

Imagine if you had the satellite cameras at a lot lower altitude. You can ridicule me all you want. I know where I was and I know what I saw. I goobered it and see that there is a large misinformation campaign going on about this now. Misinformation campaigns go on all the time. I will leave it alone.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Do a search for "megapixel project" ... the resolution will blow your mind. 

It is weird to zoom in to see if a license plate is held on with slotted or Phillips screws from miles away..... or the serial number stamped on the frame of a bicycle.


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

VUnder said:


> you haven't been in the control rooms for HS, and I don't mean high school. So the whole wall is a huge screen. They can just touch it and it zooms in. If they think somebody is behind a building, your view goes over the building and looks on the other side. You can visually travel all around the building completely. Street cameras are not what is allowing this to happen. I am already on the borderline of saying too much.


Sounds like Google Earth to me.


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

katen said:


> Don't think it's necessary to poke fun at someone just because you may not believe them. Sure I'd like to see the sources his info came from...but on the other hand if your going to make fun of him I'd like to see your proof that they don't exist and aren't doing what he says.


You want proof they DON'T exist - huh? Logic tells us we cannot prove something does NOT exist, only that it can. But since logic and the scientific method are not strong points among many members here, let me throw this out:

Google search on the Goodyear blimp tells us that it is 192 feet long, 55 feet in diameter, with 202,700 cubic foot helium volume capacity. Using the volume as a measurement of size, "17 times" would be 3,445,900 CF. (This would be the minimal increase. Using the other measurements would increase size substantially.) Using volume of a cone calculations times two and keeping the same ratio of length and diameter we determine that a blimp "17 times" the size by volume would be approx. 550 feet long and 152 feet in diameter. (Volume of cone gives a slight underestimation but is good enough here.)

550 feet is approx. the height of a 50 story building. 12,000 feet is approx. 2.25 miles away. DO YOU THINK YOU WOULD NOTICE A 50 STORY BUILDING 2.25 MILES AWAY FROM YOU?

Science - it's what's for dinner.


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

katen said:


> Not trying to defend or affirm the blimp info, if i had been doing that then it would have possibly been a straw man argument, I just think its quite rude to make fun of someone.


If it were a "liberal" making the post somehow it would be perfectly OK to make fun of him, or her.

People who don't think and repeat any blathering nonsense they hear are a danger to all of us. I was being gentle, believe me.


----------



## katen (Aug 25, 2012)

dirtgrrl said:


> You want proof they DON'T exist - huh? Logic tells us we cannot prove something does NOT exist, only that it can. But since logic and the scientific method are not strong points among many members here, let me throw this out:
> 
> Google search on the Goodyear blimp tells us that it is 192 feet long, 55 feet in diameter, with 202,700 cubic foot helium volume capacity. Using the volume as a measurement of size, "17 times" would be 3,445,900 CF. (This would be the minimal increase. Using the other measurements would increase size substantially.) Using volume of a cone calculations times two and keeping the same ratio of length and diameter we determine that a blimp "17 times" the size by volume would be approx. 550 feet long and 152 feet in diameter. (Volume of cone gives a slight underestimation but is good enough here.)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the logical answer. Although maybe I should have made myself just a little clearer for you. Do I truly believe that the blimps exist, no not really, although after some research I DO believe smaller versions are being used for more than border security, but that's a whole other story. My post was to politely but firmly remind you that making fun of a person isn't something that is necessary. I have not been a member of this forum for long, but my impression was that people here didn't mock others just because they think something different from the majority. Sure hope I wasn't mistaken.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Lindyann42 said:


> There are eleven homelan d sec urity Blim ps hovering over the usa as you sleep tonight. Each one is seventeen times larger than the Goo dy ear blim p. Each has cameras that cov er six hundred miles. Due to their tactical positioning, and low altitude, 12,000 feet, they can look directly in your windows, in your door. They can read the addresses on the mail you drop in your box, as you sort through it. This is a reality. Recording everyone and matching them with their gait, or how they walk. Once everyones gait is matched, they can just see you walking and know who you are. I could go on and on and then you can really think I am crazy. I do know you can look up the blim ps yourself if you want to start feeling a little crazy. We are paying them to keep tabs on us, watch our habits, control our freedoms. The blim p program was started years ago, do you think they just wanted us to all have cable? I wonder who is watching all the old TV airtime stations now? What happened to all of that newly available airspace? Think about it.


H1 th3r3.board$l1ps n03 l0ng3rr f00ls [email protected]
Just an FYI.:wave:
lose every third vowel,replace with number or invert.


----------



## Resto (Sep 7, 2012)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> My family has been puttin it on the line since this country began. We will continue to do so. There are worst things than death. My family concurs.


Ditto....We came from Scotland around 1654...Been in every war, even on both sides in the civil war. We aint goin no where, there are worse things than death.


----------



## Resto (Sep 7, 2012)

Lindyann42 said:


> There are eleven homelan d sec urity Blim ps hovering over the usa as you sleep tonight. Each one is seventeen times larger than the Goo dy ear blim p. Each has cameras that cov er six hundred miles. Due to their tactical positioning, and low altitude, 12,000 feet, they can look directly in your windows, in your door. They can read the addresses on the mail you drop in your box, as you sort through it. This is a reality. Recording everyone and matching them with their gait, or how they walk. Once everyones gait is matched, they can just see you walking and know who you are. I could go on and on and then you can really think I am crazy. I do know you can look up the blim ps yourself if you want to start feeling a little crazy. We are paying them to keep tabs on us, watch our habits, control our freedoms. The blim p program was started years ago, do you think they just wanted us to all have cable? I wonder who is watching all the old TV airtime stations now? What happened to all of that newly available airspace? Think about it.


Yes I know I can see one from my house. Its been on the YPG kofa gunnery range since 1980 (Where I worked at the time) its for tracking drug runners in low flying aircraft and Aliens. A former coworker is in Afganistan right now as a civilian contractor maintaining the ones used for surveilence as I write this. So?
I went back to the midwest a few years back for a wedding and decided to call an old High School Friend. I told him I was looking at the roof of his house useing the internet from a remote camera orbitting the earth(I really was).
So?
Im not really concerned I dont think the fed has the time, the manpower or the incentive, to watch me mow the lawn or anything else. Im Not an "Enemy Of The State". Great movie and very concise. But I took how long to track down Bin Ladin just because they were more focus on me mowing the lawn?


----------

